# Single 24v lithium 50ah



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

I remember reading something about this on another recent thread from a day ago


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

I also saw some info on this but not a definitive answer on how it has worked for him, or how long he has been using the setup, or what kind of life he is getting out of a single charge. 

Just looking for someone with knowledge on the single 24v setup. 
don't want to spend the money if it's not going to give me optimum performance and longevity.


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

Bueller? Bueller? (new bump system)


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/anyone-using-a-24-volt-battery-for-trolling-motors.70016/


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

I just got that size battery for my 24v powerdrive with Ipilot 70 pound thrust gonna use it for first time tomorrow. I have a spyder fx17, I can let you know how it does but from what I have read on here it should do great. I got mine from lithium battery power they are in Clearwater.


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

ryan_riggle09 said:


> I just got that size battery for my 24v powerdrive with Ipilot 70 pound thrust gonna use it for first time tomorrow. I have a spyder fx17, I can let you know how it does but from what I have read on here it should do great. I got mine from lithium battery power they are in Clearwater.


Thank you! Please follow up when you get a chance.


----------



## SC Skinny (Jan 12, 2020)

I have a 80lb MK motor with a lithium pro 24v. It’s awesome no complaints 

It’s on a hpx s and I could waterski behind it at full thrust


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

ryan_riggle09 said:


> I just got that size battery for my 24v powerdrive with Ipilot 70 pound thrust gonna use it for first time tomorrow. I have a spyder fx17, I can let you know how it does but from what I have read on here it should do great. I got mine from lithium battery power they are in Clearwater.


Are you using their 24v/12 amp charger with it?


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

SC Skinny said:


> I have a 80lb MK motor with a lithium pro 24v. It’s awesome no complaints
> 
> It’s on a hpx s and I could waterski behind it at full thrust


What charger are you using?
thanks.


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

Yes I got that charger only used it once so far but simple to use. Used trolling motor yesterday worked good did everything it was supposed to.


----------



## SC Skinny (Jan 12, 2020)

I have the charger that comes with the battery. Lithium pros have a kit. It is like a stealth charger that charges while engine is running. Don’t have to plug in at all


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I’m sorry - I cannot tell from the above posts which battery exactly your purchaseD. Could you clarify specifically which battery and charger are you talking about?


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

I ended up buying this:
https://lithiumhub.com/product/24-volt-50ah-battery/
5 year warranty 30 day return policy so if it doesn't work out the first couple trips i will look for another option. 

I am buying the charger tomorrow, not sure if I'm going to go with their charger or look around for maybe a better more permanent option.


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

I purchased this battery https://www.lithiumbatterypower.com/collections/marine/products/24v-50ah-lithium-battery and this charger https://www.lithiumbatterypower.com...ts/lithium-24v-12a-electronic-battery-charger. I purchased from this company one because it was in Florida and two because it was only way I felt I could justify the cost being that it has a 10 year warranty. Both charger and battery have worked great so far.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

I contacted battleborn about this specifically. They told me that the single 50ah 24v will work but will only get 2 maybe 3 hours run time with a 80lb thrust minnkota. If your on your trolling motor a lot with grass or in tides you need 100ah to be optimal. Kills me cause that’s 2k for the two batteries. That being said the two 12v 100ah are the way to go if u have space and cash to do it. Can always use them to jump boat if anything goes wrong. Also 24v is only good for trolling motor unless u have the new power pole charge


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Check out this episode of the Tom Roland podcast. I know the op is looking for a specific answer but this answered a lot of questions for me and goes into explaining the sizing and addresses a lot of miss information.


https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/tom-rowland-podcast/id1353574678?i=1000466079940


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

TroutNreds12 said:


> I contacted battleborn about this specifically. They told me that the single 50ah 24v will work but will only get 2 maybe 3 hours run time with a 80lb thrust minnkota. If your on your trolling motor a lot with grass or in tides you need 100ah to be optimal. Kills me cause that’s 2k for the two batteries. That being said the two 12v 100ah are the way to go if u have space and cash to do it. Can always use them to jump boat if anything goes wrong. Also 24v is only good for trolling motor unless u have the new power pole charge


2-3 hours? I have two 100ah Battleborns and get at least 3 full days fishing the Georgia coast on the trolling motor. When I get back it takes 3-4 hours to get back to full charge.

I think it was Lithium Pros’ website where I read that pro bass anglers were getting 9 hours from their 60ah 24v battery. Maybe Battleborn was trying to up sell you. I would ask them again.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Most bass guys have 2 60ah 24v batteries wired in parallel. For 120ah. Are u getting 3 days of fishing without an on board charger tho ? And how hard do you run your trolling motor. A lot of times I’m on trolling motor for 3-4 hours without big motor running for charge purposes...I tournament fish and will run the troller in heavy current,wind,grass for 8-10 hours pretty steady. I’m only stating what battleborn emailed me they did not recommend there single 24v 50ah alone for all day 24v trolling motor applications.


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

Time will tell with this set up. 
I just finished wiring everything up other than the battery tender plug. 
That gets in tomorrow. 
If weather is good this weekend I will have a report. 

I just spoke to a guy who said I should get around 6 hours out of this set up at full power. 
I would be happy with that.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Most bass guys have 2 60ah 24v batteries wired in parallel. For 120ah. Are u getting 3 days of fishing without an on board charger tho ? And how hard do you run your trolling motor. A lot of times I’m on trolling motor for 3-4 hours without big motor running for charge purposes...I tournament fish and will run the troller in heavy current,wind,grass for 8-10 hours pretty steady. I’m only stating what battleborn emailed me they did not recommend there single 24v 50ah alone for all day 24v trolling motor applications.


With two 60ah 12v batteries, to get 24 volts you wire in series and ah would stay at 60.

I have two 100ah 12v batteries and in 3 days I haven’t run out of power. I’m not running at full speed, mostly jogging up the bank and anchor locking to fish. The motor is probably going 40-50%. 

If that’s what Battleborn told you, it’s a good thing I got what I did then. Very pleased with them for the year and a half I’ve used them.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Tautog yes 12v you would do series to get 24v but was just stating a lot of bass guys run 2 24v 60ah in parallel so volts stays the same but doubles the AH. I think I’m going with setup you have tho. 2 12v 100ah Battleborn seems like everyone who runs that setup is super happy with them. Plus if need be I can jump motor off it in emergency...Thanks again for your responses..


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Tautog yes 12v you would do series to get 24v but was just stating a lot of bass guys run 2 24v 60ah in parallel so volts stays the same but doubles the AH. I think I’m going with setup you have tho. 2 12v 100ah Battleborn seems like everyone who runs that setup is super happy with them. Plus if need be I can jump motor off it in emergency...Thanks again for your responses..


I have heard of people having issues running the two 12v lithiums with the voltage dropping below 11.8 on one of the batteries and then you are not able to run the troller at all because of the BMS in lithium that will shut them off if the voltage is low.


----------

